# Cafe Electric Zilla 1K LV motor controller package + Hairball 2 + cooler,fan & pump.



## BHall (Aug 1, 2007)

*Cafe Electric Zilla 1K LV motor controller package + Hairball 2 + cooler,fan & pump.*

Lost interest in the project (batteries too expensive) and my loss is your gain.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/18100881315...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=181008813158&_rdc=1

Use the Buy it Now and I will throw in one brand new Kilovac EV200AAANA contactor for free!


----------



## BHall (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: Cafe Electric Zilla 1K LV motor controller package + Hairball 2 + cooler,fan & pu*

bumpity bump


----------

